# Mamiya 645



## Buckster (Jul 5, 2010)

Been out on the road for the past few months, currently in North Carolina. I just picked up the newest member of the family, a Mamiya 645 Pro:







Clean as a whistle and seems to be in absolutely perfect condition, through and through, including the metered finder. I'll know for sure after I run some film through her, but I gotta say, there's something VERY sweet about the way she sings - the clicks and whirs of her mirror, shutter and power winder are just delicious to my ears!


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice find!


----------



## Double H (Jul 5, 2010)

Very tasty, indeed! Must be something in the water, because I recently acquired a RZ67. I have been lugging it all over the place having fun while people give me strange looks. 

You got a sweet rig there. I only wish I had the AE prism; $1300. :thumbup:


----------



## djacobox372 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have the same setup... a great camera, very reliable.


----------

